

A library optimized for concise, principled data graphics and layouts - zeeshanm
https://github.com/mozilla/metrics-graphics

======
codezero
If all you need are time-series graphs, I really like Dygraphs:
[http://dygraphs.com/](http://dygraphs.com/) It doesn't seem to get much love,
does anyone know why?

~~~
freeasinfree
No dependencies, fast, highly customizable, responsive. I use it for
everything.

------
terrilldent
I tried this out once. At the time the CSS wasn't namespaced, and used fairly
common class names, so it interfered with other parts of the project. Not sure
if it has been fixed since.

Eventually went pure D3.

~~~
Someone
The linked page:

 _" Important changes in v2.0

The library is now namespaced. data_graphic is now MG.data_graphic,
convert_dates is now MG.convert.date, clone is now MG.clone, button_layout is
now MG.button_layout and data_table is now MG.data_table. We added a new
convenience function called MG.convert.number."_

------
lux
Love the combined simplicity and expressiveness!

